# IE vs. FF



## pjk (Mar 24, 2006)

Which is better? Of course since FF is newer, less people use it (i think), therefore less chance of getting a virus. But I seem to like IE better, maybe because I am used to it. What do you think?


----------



## dougreed (Mar 24, 2006)

Firefox 1.5 is faster, free, less buggy, has more features, and yes, there is a certain security-through-obscurity element present because of the lessened market share. 

It also benefits from being open, and therefore has many of the same benefits as other open software (think Linux and the BSD family).

-Doug


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 24, 2006)

Might I suggest www.stopIE.com? That should answer all of your questions. And yes, I am a FF user.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2006)

I vote Firefox.

-Ravi


----------



## pjk (Mar 25, 2006)

Noone likes IE anymore....except me I guess.


----------



## Smoid (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to use IE because i didnt find FF much better. But now i have switched to FF. One main reason it when it doesnt find a web page or it times out. It just has a message box and doesnt goto that "error 404 page" (at least when using KOL . And with 56k That was a nice thing while playing browser games like KOL and stuff (kingdomofloathing)

And i like the favorites bar for things like speedcubing.com and stuff 

Although i dont find it faster.. Probably because my internet is soooo slow already it doesnt change ^_^


----------



## dougreed (Mar 26, 2006)

For ultimate speed, stability, and security: 

http://artax.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~mikulas/links/

-Doug


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

I need to DL FF sometime, but havent got to it. I am using IE, and since I put a new firewall in, I have been fine. If any of you have computer problems, be sure to check out my PC site:
http://pchelp.excelitehost.com

For those of you who use linux, how is that working for you? Anyone use Opera?
Pat


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Whats holding you back? FF is an excellent browser. One thing I noticed is the intelligent address bar. I needed a table of elements the other day, and it brought me to a page that fit perfectly. You can also make "quick searches" for google and wikipedia. If i wanted to searched wikipedia for Rubik's, I could type this: "wp Rubik's".

Also, (on www.stopIE.com), you're on dial up, and tabbed browsing will make the internet seem faster by being able to load one page while reading another. 

So, try it! It is certainly worth it.


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 27, 2006)

I think FF is better in interface...
I like the tabs.
IE makes me mad when I open a lot of pages...


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree. Currently, I have 16 tabs open, 5 of which I never close. And you may have heard that the new version of IE will have tabbed browing too. My friend got a version of this (pre-release version)and was glad to tell me just how bad it was. Turns out, it is less "tabbed" browsing, and more of taking up space. The new "tabbed" browsing system will appear like the bookwarks window, on the side. You will need that window open to switch from "tab" to "tab". Its also unstable. Seems like microsoft is going their normal ways and making horrible software.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 12, 2006)

I vote Netscape  hehehehe, my family has always used it and I find it beautiful to use...


----------



## dougreed (Apr 12, 2006)

My problem with the netscape suite is that it is bloated and tries to be everything at once. This is the goal of the mozilla suite, of course, so I suppose there is just a fundamental difference of opinion there that I shouldn't criticize on the software level.

Nevertheless, when I open up FF, I expect to visit a web site, not check my mail, log onto AIM, do some chatting on IRC, etc. I have separate clients for that, which suits me very well.

-Doug


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2006)

Firefox or lynx for me. Maybe Konqueror 

~Thom


----------



## dougreed (Apr 15, 2006)

I have to vote thumbs-down on konqueror. It seems way too bloated to me, but maybe I just haven't used it enough. Then again, the konqueror shipped with SimpleKDE looks useable.

-Doug


----------



## pjk (Apr 16, 2006)

I am going to download FF tonight, and check it out. Do you guys think it is "bad" for your computer to have both IE and FF on your comp. being used? Thanks


----------



## UberStuber (Apr 16, 2006)

Its fine if you just set one (Hopefully FF) to be your default.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 16, 2006)

Heh, just try to uninstall IE. It ain't happenin'.

-Doug


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 16, 2006)

I have both IE and FF and nothing bad happened to my computer. Just set one as your default.


--Zarqa--


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 17, 2006)

http://firefoxflicks.com/flick/?id=19542

Pwnage.


----------



## nascarjon (May 2, 2006)

I use Avant Browser. Basically it is IE's engine with a Fire Fox-like interface. I also use Orca Browser. Which is just like Avant Browser, but using Fire Foxes engine. I highly recommend them


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2006)

Jon, 
Avant looks interesting, I may try that one, thanks!


----------



## nascarjon (May 15, 2006)

I use Avant Browser exclusively now. I like Orca Browser too, but Anderson seems to have stopped development on it


----------



## pjk (May 16, 2006)

I have been using FF for awhile now, it is pretty nice.


----------



## pjgat09 (May 16, 2006)

If you are looking for more extentions than the ones at mozilla.com, check out this site: http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/20...-power-surfing/. I am currently using alot of those suggestions and have been for a while.


----------

